
Ask HN: Do you think the internet will become oversaturated? - siruncledrew
With over a billion websites on the internet, and petabytes of increasing data per day, do you think the internet has a useful limit of data saturation?
======
PaulHoule
Like it doesn't scale technically? Like it doesn't scale from a business
perspective? That it dies a cultural heat death?

